# Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt



## Deardy (19. November 2009)

*Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Die limitierte "Black Edition" von Assassins Creed 2 scheint heiss begehrt. Viele die ihre Black Edition bestellt haben werden wohl vom Händler enttäuscht werden müssen, da einfach nicht genügen Editionen produziert wurden.

Der Verkauf von Assassins Creed startete bei einigen Händlern schon mit einem Mitternachtsverkauf von Gestern auf Heute. Dabei wurden aber kaum Black Editions verkauft, da die Händler nicht einmal genügend Editionen für ihrer Reservationen hatten.

Quelle: Filialleiter von Softridge AG, CH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Als für die PC-Sparte ein Erscheinen dieser BE bekannt wurde, habe ich sofort vorbestellt. Nur so geht es .

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, oder wie sagt man(n)!?

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## Lelwani (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

1 teil mist wieso sollte ich noch extra was fürn 2 ausgeben


----------



## KennyKiller (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*



Lelwani schrieb:


> 1 teil mist wieso sollte ich noch extra was fürn 2 ausgeben


hm vllt weil er im vorrabtest in pcgames Herausragend bekommen hat
OMG


----------



## Deardy (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Ich hab meine Black Edition (haha) heute angezockt und bin hellauf begeistert. Die Monotonie und Redundanz ist weg, das Game macht einfach nur noch Spass. Sogar nur auf der Strasse rumlaufen und Leute beklauen macht Laune


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Wie schon gesagt, das Prob hab ich nicht

Ich habs seit 1.7.09 vorbestellt...

Und zwar Black & White für PC...^^


----------



## Deardy (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Dann wünsch ich dir viel spass mit AC 2, sobald du es im März in den Händen hälst


----------



## Jason22 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

@<<Painkiller>>
Black und White? Wozu beide?


----------



## Lelwani (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> hm vllt weil er im vorrabtest in pcgames Herausragend bekommen hat
> OMG




wat omg jungchen?

aha muss ich mir jetzt meine meinung von irgendeiner zeitung vorschreiben lassen?  

PCG hat schon somanchen spielen eine gute note gegeben und trotzdem waren die spiele dann einfach nur kacke...

aba doch schön zusehen das manche leute dann doch keine  eigene meinung mehr haben und sich alles von irgendwelchen schreibern vorschreiben lassen...

du bist einfach nur zum


----------



## exa (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

joa, deine ach so tolle erwachsene Reaktion auch...

natürlich gibt es persönliche Geschmäcker, und eine Redaktion kann nicht abschätzen ob jedem das Spiel gefällt oder nicht...

aber einfach das Game zu verurteilen, ohne es gespielt zu haben, und dies dann auch noch so auszudrücken ist einfach nur... (lass deiner Fantasie freien Lauf, du hast so viel davon )


----------



## The_Freak (20. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Also ich fand AC1 ganz gut, story war wohl etwas linear, aber das hat das Spielprinzip schon längst wett gemacht und ich find das sau geil (immer noch) einfach mal die türme hochzuklettern usw...
Deswegen werd ich mir teil2 auch kaufen, aber das hat noch nen monat bis weihnachten zeit


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (21. November 2009)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 Limited Black Edition überbestellt*

Ich werde das Game mir erst ausleihen,bevor ich mirs  hole.


----------

